#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Ηλεκτρομηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  >  Δωρεάν πρόγραμμα για μελέτη ΚΕΝΑΚ και ενεργειακή επιθεώρηση

## dn102

Δέν υπάρχει κατηγορία στούς "συνδέσμους", οπότε το ανεβάζω εδώ για ενημέρωση.

Μπορείτε να το κατεβάσετε απο  *ΕΔΩ

*Δημιουργήθηκε σχετική κατηγορία στην ενότητα "Σύνδεσμοι", οπότε μπορείτε να προσθέτετε ενδιαφέροντες συνδέσμους και εκεί.Ο Γενικός Διαχειριστής του eMichanikos.gr

----------

miss_a256, Xάρης

----------


## apanidis

Ποτέ δεν κατάλαβα και δεν μπόρεσα να το εγκαταστήσω σε υπολογιστή αυτό το πρόγραμμα!
έχει κανείς καμία ιδέα;

----------

